# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Metropol Parasol, una maravilla moderna en el centro de Sevilla

## embalses al 100%

Sacado de wikipedia:




> El Metropol Parasol, conocido popularmente como las Setas de la Encarnación es una estructura de madera con núcleo de hormigón ubicada en la céntrica plaza de la Encarnación de la ciudad de Sevilla, en la comunidad autónoma de Andalucía (España). Tiene unas dimensiones de 150 x 70 metros y una altura aproximada de 26 metros, y fue el proyecto ganador del concurso abierto por el Ayuntamiento de Sevilla para llevar a cabo la rehabilitación de la plaza en la que se ubica; su diseñador fue el arquitecto berlinés Jürgen Mayer.
> 
> Las obras comenzaron el 26 de junio de 2005, con un coste estimado de 50 millones de euros, y atravesaron serias dificultades hasta 2010. Una vez solventadas y tras haber elevado el coste del proyecto hasta los 86 millones de euros, fue inaugurado el 27 de marzo de 2011, después de que su incremento económico, su aspecto y su ubicación hubiesen provocado una fuerte polémica durante su construcción.
> 
> Debido a su estructura, que tiene forma de hongos, es conocido popularmente como las Setas de la Encarnación. Sus instalaciones albergan un mercado con locales comerciales y de restauración, una plaza de espectáculos, un mirador y el museo Antiquarium.
> 
> *Descripción* 
> Vista actual del edificio.La estructura consiste en seis parasoles con forma fúngica de grandes dimensiones, cuyo diseño se inspira en las bóvedas de la catedral de Sevilla y los ficus de la cercana plaza del Cristo de Burgos.
> 
> ...



Actualmente es donde los Indignados se encuentran acampados. Además se han tomado la libertad de cambiarle el nombre a la plaza mayor, por 15 de Mayo. 
Por supuesto, ahora colgaré unas fotos que hice el sábado :Wink:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora, yo digo una cosa, será mucho Metropol, y mucho Parasol, pero arriba en las pasarelas, no veais el lorenzo y la calor que pega :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Hacia el centro:


Un seta:


Mirador:


Estructura:


Altura:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo otras cinco fotos más.

Hacia el Aljarafe:


Vista de la estructura:


Puente del Alamillo al fondo:


Con el zoom, quería ver mejor ese tejado:


Puente de la Barqueta, Isla Mágica y RTVA:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo las últimas cinco fotografías.

Vista general, desde el mirador:


Las serpenteantes pasarelas:


Extraño diseño:


Un de los numeros pies, en el sótano:


3.200m2, de ruinas romanas encontrados durante su construcción, que ahora quedan como museo en la planta sótano:

----------


## FEDE

Hola Embalses al 100%  :Smile: 

Por lo que me han contado la elevación del presupuesto inicial al presupuesto final, se a debido en parte a que todas esa estructura de madera a tenido que ser pintada con una pintura inífuga, cosa que no tuvieron en cuenta en un principio, de ahí tambien el retraso del final de obra.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola Embalses al 100% 
> 
> Por lo que me han contado la elevación del presupuesto inicial al presupuesto final, se a debido en parte a que todas esa estructura de madera a tenido que ser pintada con una pintura inífuga, cosa que no tuvieron en cuenta en un principio, de ahí tambien el retraso del final de obra.
> 
> Saludos


Sí, bueno es una de las causas.
La verdad es que ha tenido bastantes complicaciones, también con lo de los restos arqueológicos, lo que dices de las piezas de madera. Y las complicaciones que puso oposición.
Pero bueno ya las han terminado y parece que han quedado bonitas.
Aunque también dicen muchos que eso no pega con el casco antiguo, y que a lo mejor en la zona de la Expo, habría pegado mejor.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Saludos, a mi en particular me gustan, además mejor que un agujero lleno de ratas años y años.

Tambien me gusta ver la zona llena de turistas haciendoles fotos.

Sevilla es muy bonita. Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Saludos, a mi en particular me gustan, además mejor que un agujero lleno de ratas años y años.
> 
> Tambien me gusta ver la zona llena de turistas haciendoles fotos.
> 
> Sevilla es muy bonita. Saludos a todos.


No solo turistas el sábado creo que había más sevillanos que extranjeros.
Es que estas cosas no se ven mucho por aquí.
A ver si no se las cargan.

Un Saludo a todos  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos y un placer poder descubrir una obra así gracias a tí... Sin duda lo veo muy moderno para el centro de Sevilla... Pero lo importante que se ha hecho una buena inversión en la ciudad para disfrute de sus vecinos y los que van a visitarlo!!
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo un video de youtube de las setas. Os recomieno que le quiteis la voz, ya que lo único que se escuche es el ruido del helicóptero :Wink: .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ktoOjpE33Y[/ame]

----------

